# Lambing near Newbury



## undertheweather (7 February 2013)

Does anyone know of anyone/anywhere that is lambing this month? 

Am in desperate need of lambing experience for vet school application.

I am near Newbury but willing to travel, have own car...


----------



## Sidesaddle (7 February 2013)

By using the magic of google I found the following:

Amners Farm, Burghfield

Rushall Farm, Bradfield

Sheepdrove Farm, Hungerford

Don't know when exactly they are lambing, but they all hold lambing days.


----------



## Alec Swan (7 February 2013)

Look on Melton Mowbray Market website,  Look at their sales , then scroll down to the bottom,  and you will find the relevant section.  There are several looking for those who can lamb.

If you can't find it,  PM me,  and then by e/mail,  I'll send you the link.

Alec.


----------



## undertheweather (7 February 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			Look on Melton Mowbray Market website,  Look at their sales , then scroll down to the bottom,  and you will find the relevant section.  There are several looking for those who can lamb.

If you can't find it,  PM me,  and then by e/mail,  I'll send you the link.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou x


----------



## Suzie86 (8 February 2013)

Lambing days at amners aren't for a while it's normally over Easter


----------



## undertheweather (8 February 2013)

Suzie86 said:



			Lambing days at amners aren't for a while it's normally over Easter 

Click to expand...

I think I'm sorted now, thanks guys. 

My wonderful ex boyfriend has found me some locally where they started calving and lambing today


----------

